# Steering Problem



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought a new steering box from Ames. It's a 2 1/2 lock to lock.
I am having a problem with the tie rod ends (where they tie onto the center link) hitting the bolts on the lower A arms.

I'm not sure what I did wrong. It appears the pitman arm can only go one of two ways as it is keyed. 

Jim
:cheers


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Ran into the same problem on my 65 when i put in a Grand National box. Replaced all the components when i did mine. Nut side of the bolt was hitting. Lots of extra threads sticking out. I had to change the bolt so the head was towards the front. Is close but does clear.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought about just cutting the end of the bolt off.


----------

